# chain for ripping



## cody02 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey fellas, what style of chain are you using to rip logs, (if you do)? I ripped a popular a couple weeks ago to make a bench for a friend, i go it with my Dollmar with a 20'' bar w anti kick back semi chisel(?). Anyway I want to get a couple of chains for that saw and my 056 Stihl 32'' bar also.
Thanks, Cody


----------



## tgerloff92 (Nov 5, 2012)

For ripping full skip helps a ton to clear those long noodles. Stihl makes some of the best chains out there, their square ground or chisel chain is good for clean wood. Lose the safety chain! its terrible


----------



## MTNBOY (Nov 5, 2012)

i concure with the stihl chain is about the best. i run skip tooth round file cause its les aggressive. it is slower but finished product is alot smoother then the square chisel. also adjust ur grind angle to 8-10 degrees to slow down the bite and make a smoother cut. it will also be easier on your saw as it is pulling less on the cut it keeps ur rpms up and ur saw in the power.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Nov 5, 2012)

There are as many modifications out there to make ripping chain as there are those who make it. Here are a few things to consider.......

https://sites.google.com/site/sawchainsupplyqueanbeyan/saw-chain-modifications-for-crosscut-milling


Chainsaw Chain, Sawchain information for Chainsaw Mills from Procut Sawmills


You might want to go do some reading on this thread in the milling section as well...

http://www.arboristsite.com/milling-saw-mills/93458.htm


Happy reading my friend!


----------



## cody02 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey guys Thanks for the info,,, I dif do agree about the Stihl chains, so I would assume there are some good vendors on here to buy from? Any suggestions? Thanks again


----------



## twoclones (Nov 6, 2012)

cody02 said:


> I ripped a popular a couple weeks ago to make a bench for a friend



If you expect to be making benches regularly, an Alaskan Sawmill and good ripping chain is is a good investment. There's lots of information on this subject in the Milling area.


----------

